# Snake sanctuary owner dies from cobra



## thals (Jun 30, 2011)

A very sad day and tragic loss to the herp world, he will be sorely missed by many. RIP 

BBC News - Snake sanctuary owner Luke Yeomans dies from cobra bite


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

yes very sad, at least he loved what he was doing,


----------



## 1woma (Jun 30, 2011)

sad :-( but geez those laws are a little scary....._"He said he had always been obsessed with snakes, catching his first adder at the age of seven and sharing his bedroom with a collection of gaboon vipers and Indian cobras in his teens." _that was a while ago though so maybe its changed


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jun 30, 2011)

It's very sad, sounds like a great loose of experience.


----------

